# Xenyx802/ECM8000 Set up help



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

I finally got my mic back after being calibrated and am trying to figure out how to set everything up with REW. I have a Xenyx802 unit an ECM8000 mic and a Soundblaster Live 24 USB and a regular RS SPL. I tried hooking everything up as I thought would work, but REW doesn't seem to get a signal from the mic.

I have the soundcard setup according to the REW instructions and have the ECM8000 plugged into the Xenyx with a 1/4" to RCA running to a RCA to stereo from the Main out R to the mic in on the soundcard. Then a wire running from the soundcard to the receiver.

Sorry if this is a little convoluted. I was pretty excited to finally use my mic, but am now lost.

Thanks.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> have the ECM8000 plugged into the Xenyx with a 1/4" to RCA running to a RCA to stereo from the Main out R to the mic in on the soundcard. Then a wire running from the soundcard to the receiver.


You're really going to have to expand on this??? Identify inputs and outputs and all cable and adapter types.

By the way, you can't use a mic-in jack on a soundcard. It's unsuitable. You need to use a line-in.

brucek


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Perhaps these pictures will help (please let me know if more information is needed):


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah, I'm still in the dark on what you have there.

As a start, it looks like the 802 is set up correctly, but see below for the positions I have my dials at. With the phantom power turned on, with the dials like you see below, you should see the 802 VU LED's jumping when you talk. Hopefully, this is happening, because then you know there is a signal likely leaving the 802.









OK, hopefully the 1/4" phone plug on the cable at the 802 is a TS (tip-sleeve) variety and not a TRS (tip-ring-sleeve) type.

The end of that cable is hopefully an RCA. 
You could (as a test) plug that into your receivers AUX input and sing and it would show it working.

The soundcards input needs to be a line-in jack. It would be stereo, so you need to use a (1/8" stereo to RCA adapter) like the ones shown below, either type. They _break out_ the left and right channel of the stereo line-in jack. You would plug your RCA from the 802 into the right RCA jack.


















Now a signal should be entering REW if you have it set up correctly in the SETTINGS page.

The line-out jack of the soundcard is the same as the line-in and so requires a break out splitter adapter also. From the right channel of the splitter feed the AUX input of your receiver. Some people use a splitter there also to feed both the left and right channel of their receiver. (actually both outputs of the line-out jack output a signal, so you could just run two RCA cables to the receiver).

I stop there and see where you end up..

brucek


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help. So it seems that the mic is working properly (as you said the lights are flashing when noise is made etc...) now the problem seems to be that REW thinks the levels are set too low. Do I still need to have my SPL meter in the equation somewhere?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> now the problem seems to be that REW thinks the levels are set too low.


You have enormous control over the level leaving the 802 - turn it up.



> Do I still need to have my SPL meter in the equation somewhere?


Only a cursory use when REW tells you to set the level at the listening position to 75dB by adjusting your receiver volume. Place the SPL meter beside the ECM and adjust the reciever so the meter reads 75dB - now put it away.

brucek


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Somehow my line in on the soundcard got muted :R. Thanks for the setup help.


----------

